# guidance needed in cleaning LCD screen



## coderunknown (Sep 27, 2011)

my monitor's lcd screen is getting dirty with some small black spots or other watery marks. maybe cousin or someone else have touched screen with wet hands. i tried cleaning the screen with cloth & some of the marks got erased but not all. googled & found a ton of guide about cleaning LCD screen & while some suggested using a moist cloth dipped in distilled water to clean LCD others suggested vinegar & all sort of other liquids. simple doubt: safe to use distilled water? what you guys use to clean your LCD panels?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 27, 2011)

I generally use collin to clear my screen. It does it's job well.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 27, 2011)

don't have collin. any other solution? some household stuff?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 27, 2011)

isopropyl alcohol+distill water in 1:1 ratio will do the job , IMO.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 27, 2011)

i read that somewhere. lets see if i can get some isopropyl alcohol tomorrow. distilled water is avl at home. thanks anyway


----------



## asingh (Sep 27, 2011)

Coleen..or what ever it is called. But in small quantities.


----------



## patkim (Sep 28, 2011)

bit of colin or a few drops of distilled water and a soft cotton cloth should be fine. suggest that you wipe in one direction only. back n fourth wipe action sometimes can leave water marks on lcd .


----------



## Tenida (Sep 28, 2011)

Use distilled water with microfiber cloth(that's comes with Screen guard or spectacles) Distilled water because it doesn't contain any dust & minerals.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 28, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Use distilled water with microfiber cloth(that's comes with Screen guard or spectacles) Distilled water because it doesn't contain any dust & minerals.



have both of them & ready to use. will do it tomorrow after returning from college. thanks everyone for replying


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 28, 2011)

Step 1: Use a light piece of cotton cloth to blow/wipe away the layer of dust on the panel. OR. Use those long colourful synthetic fancy dusters to remove the layer of dust.

Step 2: Gently wipe the panel with a Moist microfiber cloth in one direction only.

Step 3: Again wipe the panel with a dry microfiber cloth similarly.


----------



## d3p (Sep 28, 2011)

^^ Adding to *Matchboxx*

1). Get a *Lint Free Cloth* from any local medical stores.
2). Clean the Display Surface with dry cloth first.
3). Apply colin's or isopropyl alcohol or Distilled water on your dry cloth & start wiping the display surface gently.

4). Last, if you want to avoid such dust accumulation & repeated cleaings, then get a screen guard of your monitor screen size [polythene type] from any local computer shop. Max 200-300 bucks.

*Note:* Never hit these cleaning solvents directly on your display, they may damage your screen by water entry on the edges.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 28, 2011)

Is only using isoprpyl alchol damage the screen in anyway?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 20, 2011)

The question has been resolved by myself. 

Damaging by applying IPA DIRECTLY depends on its concentration. Greater than 90% should always BE DILUTED.

Some YouTube clippings are showing IPA to be mixed with plain water. But No. As soon as the IPA evaporates you will find whitish spots. So avoid plain water which also contains many impurities.

I have cleaned my monitor with ISOPROPYL and DISTILL water. Here goes the steps.




Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/vehax.jpg

*IPA, DISTILL WATER, CUP & FUNNEL*


*i.imgur.com/V9Rap.jpg

*Pour distill water in the cup fully.*

*i.imgur.com/w8f9C.jpg

*Put it in the spray bottle through funnel.*

*i.imgur.com/xjBm2.jpg

*Now pour the IPA in the same cup fully.*

*Put that in the spray bottle again.

Close the lid.*
depending on the size of Monitor your cup size may change. Here i have taken one cup full of each. You can mix half cup to half cup also.

*i.imgur.com/SeK7H.jpg

*Monitor Surface before cleaning.*

*Wipe it gently with a piece of handkerchief to remove the visible dust before applying the solution.*



*i.imgur.com/sSrb8.jpg

*Very handy for blowing the dust in corners.*
(thanks to Tenida)

*i.imgur.com/qWC0K.jpg

*The lint free cloth*
Wet it with solution of IPA & DISTILL water.


*i.imgur.com/rsXk2.jpg

*Then start wiping in a circular motion with a soft touch*
 repeat the wiping several times for spots.

*i.imgur.com/rl7U1.jpg

*wipe again with the handkerchief immediately when it evaporates to make it shiny*.


*i.imgur.com/zQo3t.jpg

*The effect*

*i.imgur.com/wXJaG.jpg

*Spotless*.


Leave it for several hours to dry it completely. 


Open your system and set a white background to check for any spot remaining.



@ Mods :  Can this be a sticky one?


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

Should be very helpful. Thanks for all the inputs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 14, 2011)

*LED/LCD monitor Cleaning...*

Now a days we all use TFT/LCD/LED Monitors..

how do u all clean the screen coz the procedure is different than regular CRT...


I just cleaned my LED with water & cloth but now I can clearly see the dry water patches on screen..so I m worried about how to remove them 



patkim said:


> bit of colin or a few drops of distilled water and a soft cotton cloth should be fine. suggest that you wipe in one direction only. back n fourth wipe action sometimes can leave *water marks on lcd* .



yes my problem is this only 

my LED Screen is matte & not glossy...so is the above methods same for both type of screens?


----------

